# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  New Leuci

## SpartaDog

Just got a new 09 leuci Texas rat this weekend. He's a feisty lil brat and bit me a minute after I got em. XD His name is Mozart, and he's constantly on the move, so it's hard to snap a photo of em. This is the only half-way decent one I've gotten so far.

http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w...download-1.jpg

PS. Anyone know why I can't post attachments?

----------


## Theartisticgemini

You need to copy and paste the IMG code.

Very beautiful snake too  :Good Job:

----------


## SpartaDog

> You need to copy and paste the IMG code.
> 
> Very beautiful snake too


That's lame. :/ Thanks though.

----------


## SpartaDog

New pics:

These two were from the breeder before I bought him.

----------


## MitsuMike

He's cute, their bug eyes always make me laugh!

----------


## SpartaDog

> He's cute, their bug eyes always make me laugh!


Thanks! They are pretty funny. I wonder to what extent he'll grow out of them. 

Unfortunately this lil guy went missing...Somehow the door of his tank got unlocked and opened, even when I didn't touch it and no one else was in my room over night...

----------


## gman8585

ima get one next month hopefully

----------


## shelliebear

Awww! He's adorable! There's one normal Texas rat snake at one of my local pet stores, poor guy has been in there for almost a year and no one has bought him.  :Tears:  :Tears: 
I would buy him but he's priced at like 100$. >:/

----------


## ballpythonluvr

He is just gorgeous!  I'm not a big fan of rat snakes but you have a really nice one!

----------


## $Hakeem$

Cool one...They can reach like 4 feets whe they're like 3 years... :Smile:

----------


## midwest_98

Gorgeous lil guy.  One of my best friends has one and she is around 4 ft. Very slim, quick and was slightly aggressive at first,  We just handled her frequently and she does quite well.

----------

